
On Economics and Management - shoover
http://wb-ce.org/
======
shoover
Yesterday Bloomberg published a story [0] on internal tension in World Bank's
development economics group. The submitted article is the internal blog of the
Bank's chief economist Paul Romer (apparently mirrored publicly by him), which
communicates some of his thoughts central to the conflict.

It's fascinating to read his views on trust and communication applied to their
work, originally for an internal audience and now shared. These seem like
issues worthy of getting everyone worked up.

Also, in the About page [1] he goes into his thoughts on how prose should work
and how his approach to the blog embraces that, citing the living nature of
Wikipedia as better system than "books in libraries" or "docs on drives" but
one that doesn't scale(?). He advocates for text files and DVCS instead. He
uses Jekyll to author his blog, although it sounds like in its current form
collaboration involves manually emailing files. This reminded me of fedwiki
[2]. Time to go check on what Ward's been up to.

[0]: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-25/war-
over-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-25/war-over-words-
erupts-as-world-bank-star-economist-is-sidelined)

[1]: [http://wb-ce.org/about/](http://wb-ce.org/about/)

[2]: [https://github.com/fedwiki/wiki](https://github.com/fedwiki/wiki)

